# Transit level



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good transit? I have a grade laser but its always a pain making sure batteries are charged up, batteries dying when you actually need it, etc. Is like to pick up a transit used since I don't really need one so much as I just want one. I went on eBay and the results were a bit overwhelming. Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

David White makes some good ones. You do not want to go cheap on a transit. The cheaper ones can be off quite a bit. I always keep extra batteries in the truck for the lasers.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The problem with a transit is that I can't look through it, and hold the grade rod at the same time... 

My laser case has room for extra batteries, I wrap them with electrical tape to hold 4 together for the transmitter and tape over the end of the 9 volt battery to keep it from contacting anything that might make it want to burn up.

As Rino stated DW is pretty good for the money, but like all instruments they can get out of whack and need to be checked/adjusted periodically.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a CST, as well as a PLS lazer and my dad has an OLD David White. David White is out of business.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> The problem with a transit is that I can't look through it, and hold the grade rod at the same time...


My dad fabbed up a stand for his grade pole. Took a 6" x 6" x 1" steel plate and welded a 3' foot handle on it to carry it around. On the handle is a bent "U" shaped piece of metal that locks in the grade pole and keeps it from falling out. It is a pain, but it works. I'll try and get a pic of it next time I am down at the shop.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

When I worked in road and sewer inspection, we shot grades and turned angles for staking. We would rock the rod forward and backward. You take the lowest reading.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a cst


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> My dad fabbed up a stand for his grade pole. Took a 6" x 6" x 1" steel plate and welded a 3' foot handle on it to carry it around. On the handle is a bent "U" shaped piece of metal that locks in the grade pole and keeps it from falling out. It is a pain, but it works. I'll try and get a pic of it next time I am down at the shop.


Having met your Dad, I believe he would invent what ever was needed to increase productivity. :thumbup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought a David White 8300 almost 40 yrs. ago. It has served me well, I do take extremely good care of it and take it in for a cleaning and "Tune up" every couple of years or so.


You could probably find one on ebay if you look.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

My new company issued me a Horizon transit level. The first day I used it I shot a benchmark, then tried to check into another one and I was 13" off. I double checked my first bench like 3 times thinking I'm crazy and each time the same thing. So next I set up another guys topcon and shot it and it checked ok. Needless to say back in the box it went and I ran away. Sheesh. There is almost nothing more important to me than an accurate level.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Topcon here both on my builders level and laser. Do you actually need a transit (shoot up and down) or just a builders level to shoot grade. Transit kinda became the term for anything you look threw. That might help on your ebay search.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

Three topcons here. We love them. Two with slopes settings and one magnet mounted for machine depth control with remote display.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a CST the one with the compensator it works really well and stays level all day. 
Granted that know one trips over it

I think I paid about $350 for mine:thumbsup:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

wyoming 1 said:


> Topcon here both on my builders level and laser. Do you actually need a transit (shoot up and down) or just a builders level to shoot grade. Transit kinda became the term for anything you look threw. That might help on your ebay search.


No I have a laser. I would like a transit for various things. My grade laser will do the trick for most anything I do but having a transit is nice. It's not something I really need to have just more of a want at this point


----------

